# Workouts



## j3nn1f3r (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi all,

I started my new lifestyle of getting active and healthy last week after news I'm T2. I feel I'm doing really well in my diet and walking more to get the steps in. I'm also doing workouts at home from youtube but I'm unsure of when is best to do these?

Should I be eating, waiting and then doing a workout or do it first then have my evening meal? I'm not even sure it makes a difference, I just do not want to do harm rather than good?

Any help/guidance I would be grateful for.


----------



## helli (Aug 8, 2022)

One thing you will probably get fed up with reading is that we are all different so we have to do a bit of trial and error to find out what works for us.
Personally, I prefer to eat after a workout - exercise with a high blood sugar makes me sluggish. 
But some people find they need fuel to work with. 
I don't believe you will do yourself any harm if you try it once and your body doesn't like it.


----------



## j3nn1f3r (Aug 8, 2022)

that's so true, not everything works for everyone right.

Thats it i feel i need something to work with and I guess something to work off if that makes sense. I'll keep plodding on and see what works best for me like you say.


----------

